# New PB Flathead



## bigguy (Nov 13, 2007)

Got this young fella yesterday... nice November flattie...

36 pounds, about 40 inches...


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice cat bigguy!! CONGRATS on the new PB.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Way to go man on your new personal best! Sure is a solid lookin fish. We will get together in the spring to chase some Flats together. Congrats again!


----------



## steve91 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Way to go man! Nice Cat.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish, Congratulations!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations! Way to go


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats on the catch! I To Caught My PB Flathead In November I Think The Same Week Of 11-15 Too! He Was 41lbs And Around 44"


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

thats one hell of a hog you got there


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

bigguy said:


> Got this young fella yesterday... nice November flattie...
> 
> 36 pounds, about 40 inches...


Hope u released him,what a freak of nature.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

striperswiper said:


> Congrats on the catch! I To Caught My PB Flathead In November I Think The Same Week Of 11-15 Too! He Was 41lbs And Around 44"


Here a Quick Pic. Of My Pb Flattie Not Much But My Best ,,


----------

